

CA startup sees entrepreneur-ship as visa solution - goodweeds
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2011/12/16/national/a010118S36.DTL&tsp=1

======
goodweeds
"visa solution". If the problem is a lack of modern-day slavery in the tech
world, then, yeah, it's probably a solution to that problem.

